# Day 2 or Day 3 ET???



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Whats the difference between day 2 and day 3 embie transfers?

Is there any? Is one more likely to stick than the other?

Nic


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nic

I dont know the correct answer to this but i think that perhaps they may go on to divide further.

Different clinics have different protocols and i wouldnt like to  say thats a definite reason

Hope someone else may be able to help a little more

Emxx


----------

